# Looking for a live chicken



## Skem432

Hi guys just moved from UK, I am looking for a live chicken, are there any markets that sell live chicken in Dubai.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks
Skem


----------



## Haz53

Does it have to be in Dubai? There is a live stock market in Sharjah.


----------



## Tony0202

Skem432 said:


> Hi guys just moved from UK, I am looking for a live chicken, are there any markets that sell live chicken in Dubai.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Skem


Skem,

That's an interesting ask. I know of a bird market in Sharjah. I have tried visiting there once but the hygiene conditions are pathetic to say the least. The entire area smells awful. Only highly motivated buyers manage to reach the market and stand the stench. 

All the best!


----------



## BedouGirl

Am sorry to ask OP, but why?


----------



## Skem432

moneygulf said:


> Skem,
> 
> That's an interesting ask. I know of a bird market in Sharjah. I have tried visiting there once but the hygiene conditions are pathetic to say the least. The entire area smells awful. Only highly motivated buyers manage to reach the market and stand the stench.
> 
> All the best!


Hi Moneygulf Thanks for the info can you tell me where is it in Sharjah.

Thanks
Skem


----------



## Tony0202

Skem432 said:


> Hi Moneygulf Thanks for the info can you tell me where is it in Sharjah.
> 
> Thanks
> Skem


Hi Skem,

Sharjah Bird market is located close to Sharjah Fruits & Vegetable market. It is around Rolla area in Sharjah.

Cheers!


----------



## Skem432

Thanks a lot

Skem


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you are an animal lover, get ready to be disgusted when you go to the animal market. You will see people go buy animals there with complete lack of regard that it is a creature that should be respected. Literally drive up in a lexus or bmw and have them hog tie a lamb/goat/whatever, put it in the trunk of their car and drive off (in the livestock area). Then in the inner buildings area the animals are kept in such cramped cages and in such awful conditions you will think you are in a television sting some other type show about how horrid the conditions of animals are and animal cruelty. It is not for the faint of heart to go.


----------



## BritishGuy

I have to agree with Jynxgirl. But everything said and done I'll share my experience. 

We haven't been too happy with the quality of meat we've been getting from carrefour/waitrose/Lulu. In the UK there are 'butchers' who cut and clean the meat the way YOU want it - that's what we want. We fine the chicken are way too small and the red meat is a little nasty, so we thought we'd opt to go get out meat 'fresh'. I think I'm just conditioned to the GM modified chickens we get in the UK/US. Anyway, tracked down this 'meat market' in Sharjah near the fruit and veg market.

I wasn't too keen on the way these bird were kept, but was asked if I'd like a 'Farmey' chicken on a 'Desi' chicken. Not knowing the difference I opted for a 'Farmey' one. anyway, I told the guy I want 2 BIG birds, which he did his best to find. Then I took a walk. Yeah, don't like to see the 'chop' going down. 10 mins later I went back and he had them ready in two separate bags as I had requested.

Came home and I found I had to wash and clean the birds to my standards (they were skinned and chopped), which was a pain in the grass. But once cleaned and cooked, WOW, I have to say it was the freshest, most tasty bird I had eaten in the UAE.


----------



## wandabug

Eeewwww, put me right off my KFC!!


----------



## Baldgeeza

BritishGuy said:


> I have to agree with Jynxgirl. But everything said and done I'll share my experience.
> 
> We haven't been too happy with the quality of meat we've been getting from carrefour/waitrose/Lulu. In the UK there are 'butchers' who cut and clean the meat the way YOU want it - that's what we want. We fine the chicken are way too small and the red meat is a little nasty, so we thought we'd opt to go get out meat 'fresh'. I think I'm just conditioned to the GM modified chickens we get in the UK/US. Anyway, tracked down this 'meat market' in Sharjah near the fruit and veg market.
> 
> I wasn't too keen on the way these bird were kept, but was asked if I'd like a 'Farmey' chicken on a 'Desi' chicken. Not knowing the difference I opted for a 'Farmey' one. anyway, I told the guy I want 2 BIG birds, which he did his best to find. Then I took a walk. Yeah, don't like to see the 'chop' going down. 10 mins later I went back and he had them ready in two separate bags as I had requested.
> 
> Came home and I found I had to wash and clean the birds to my standards (they were skinned and chopped), which was a pain in the grass. But once cleaned and cooked, WOW, I have to say it was the freshest, most tasty bird I had eaten in the UAE.



Gives new meaning to the term "headless chickens". I have a few that I can recommend. Don't know whether they'll be as fresh and tasty though.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

BritishGuy said:


> I have to agree with Jynxgirl. But everything said and done I'll share my experience.
> 
> [...]
> 
> WOW, I have to say it was the freshest, most tasty bird I had eaten in the UAE.


:clap2:

Thanks for the feedback, but you forgot two of the main points of your story.

- How long did it take you in the end to get there, get your stuff and get back (compared to a carrefour run).

- How much did it set you back (again, vs run of the mill carrefour run).


Thanks !


----------



## TallyHo

If you're looking for very good quality meat in Dubai, the butcher at the Gold and Diamond Souk near MoE (Prime Gourmet) has excellent meat sourced from Australia, including grain-fed beef (American style, fantastic if you miss a proper American steak).


----------

